# Looking at an allroad



## J Fizz. (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey guys,
I'm a 21 year old college sr. who is graduating in May. I am really interested in trading in my touareg for an allroad. I have an 04 touareg that has had a handful of problems (as every one of them has) and almost traded it in this past summer for a new gti, but couldn't get the price I wanted. I am extremely interested in an allroad and I was just curious if there are a handful of problems with them such as the touareg, and if so what are some of the common ones that come up? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Looking at an allroad (veedubb41)*

air struts, cam adjuster seals, rear main seals, dv's.....


----------



## tpinco (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking at an allroad (veedubb41)*

Where do I begin?
Oh yeah, transmission for one...two air bags, valve control unit - twice, compressor, engine seals..., basically, a freaking nightmare!!!
I'm upside down on the repairs v what it's worth!
21 and just graduating? Pass it up brotha!


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Looking at an allroad (veedubb41)*

88 thousand miles and flawless! Best car I've ever owned!


----------



## seanfournier (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Looking at an allroad (BeechSierra)*

I'm going to get one of these cars to replace my dated 2K Jetta 1.8T.
Are there a lot of vendors for modifications & parts?


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Looking at an allroad (seanfournier)*

s
_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_air struts, cam adjuster seals, rear main seals, dv's..... 

Are there any years that are better than others? I was told that the 03-04 were good, becuase they "worked out" any problems the earlier ones had.. Any truth to that?


----------

